# Rifle reloading data



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Here's a questions, has anyone else noticed the tendancies for reloading data to be increasingly backed off the last ten years of so?

I really never noticed it until I started loading for my 300 win mag.

I basically collect reloading data, and have several manuals that are my favorites. Anyways, I can find up to 8 grain discrepancies on maximum loadings, with H4831 and 180gr bullet. What gives? It seems the newer the data, the lower it goes, especially in the last 5 to 7 years.

Now I know the powder is the same as the old H4831, because they tried changing that years ago, and got in hot water.

The only reason I can see for it, besides lawyers, is all the new calibers, WSM's, WSSM's, RSAUM, RUM. If I look at the new loading data for them, in comparible bullet weights, and then look at the old standards or magnums in the old reloading data, there really ain't much there. If you compare the old data for the 300 win, the 300 WSM won't come within several hundred fps, same with the 25-06 and the 25wssm.

Anyways, just wondered if anyone else had ever noticed that.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

They are lawyer proofing it to cover their own @$$. I really nticed this when I started loading maximum loads for my .44 Mag and .45 Colt, According to Lee's manual a maximum load of H110 in a .44 mag case leaves a 1/4 inch gap under the bullet. :-? I'm not going to tell you the exact grain weight I load (got to lawyer proof my own @$$  ) But I will tell you it is compressed. Chunk her full and let the good times roll. :beer:


----------

